# Verizon Webmail on Kindle 2



## Bill Samuel (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2.  I'm wondering whether I can access Verizon Webmail on it.  I can go to basic webmail and enter my email address and password, but I can't figure out how to submit it.  The button seems to be greyed out and I can't navigate to it.  Anyone figured this out?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If I go to m.verizon.net and enter my user-id and password, I can then use the 5-way to highlight the sign-in button.

However, when I then press the 5-way, the user-id and password are then blanked out and no other screen is displayed.

Edit: There may be a server problem, since I Entourage on my MAC has not been able to connect to it all day either.


----------



## Bill Samuel (Apr 17, 2009)

After changing the settings to Advance Mode and Javascript enabled, I can use the SignIn, but I get an error message, "A potentially dangerous Request.Cookies value was detected from the client . . . and processing of the request has been aborted."  It takes about 5 minutes to get to that point.

When I called Verizon Support, the person had never heard of the Kindle.  He thought it probably simply didn't have the power to handle the site, which is slow even on a regular PC.  He said they are going to set up a special portal for mobile users which will be much less resource intensive, but he didn't know when it would be available.


----------

